# Cooler weather on the way



## Floyd D (Jan 19, 2004)

This guy will be glad.


----------



## Floyd D (Jan 19, 2004)

huh! no pic.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

lol no pic? of what?
will be glad to see the leaves drop,, my poor little dog can't see a dang thing with all the weeds and leaves.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Floyd D said:


> huh! no pic.


I hope I got the right one for ya Floyd, he sure looks like he would be look'n forward to cooler weather by that heavy panting he's doing their.
Thats a cute picture.


----------

